# Comedy that's pure class!!!



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I found this old Aussie show on you tube, called "The Late Show".
One segment, called "Bargearse", which is what they called their new dubbed version of an old 70s cop show, "Bluey", which featured an overweight star called "Lucky Grills".

Well, it's basically all fart jokes and fat jokes. 
-Toilet humor basically. 
....but BOY is it funny!!!

Cos I'm bad with giving links,
I'll just say:

-type: "Bargearse" in the you tube search
- try "Episode 9" first, cos it's the funniest

....you'll cry :yes :rofl :rofl :lol :cry


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

"I am not a pole puncher!"

Haha, thanks. That was a gas! 

On the subject of fart jokes, are you perchance familiar with the farting preacher??

[youtube:31ttk72b]JpNNADzzuz8[/youtube:31ttk72b]


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...someone had to do that!

Downunder we are still as yet largely protected from that Relgious crazy stuff that America seems to have heaps of. ...though we seem to be catching up. 

I wish I knew how to put Bargearse as a link like you just did.
Do you think you could possibly put it up for me!!
-I would be greatful: spreading the Bargearse message, I feel is most important!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Sure thing.

[youtube:1kwtpt9d]VPEt86GsdKM[/youtube:1kwtpt9d]

And in case you find some priceless youtube video you've just got to post in the future, it's easy to do.

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=*VPEt86GsdKM*

^ Just copy and paste the very end part of the url after the "v=" into your post. Then highlight it and hit the"youtube" button above the text box.

It should look like this:


```
[youtube]VPEt86GsdKM[/youtube]
```


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks, Roswell!!


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

No time to watch, but I'm sure it's funny.


----------

